# Groomer in Fort meyers area ?



## mwbgtb (Aug 3, 2015)

If you find a good groomer in your area, please let me know. I live in the Port Charlotte area.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I volunteer at a Service Dog non-profit that uses 100% pure bred goldens. We have an in-house groomer who does all our dogs, including the director's show dogs. She accepts outside clients as well a couple days a week. It is in Naples, FL. $75 plus tip. Let me know if you want the info.


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes could you give me the info. I will be back down to Florida after the Holidays and will call them.

Thanks


----------

